

My startup (uses an algo to find the perfect bra) got covered by BI - arithmetic
http://businessinsider.com/true-and-co-this-startup-has-the-secret-to-finding-the-perfect-bra-2012-4

======
sriramk
[Disclaimer - I'm married to one of the founders so _very_ biased :) ]

I'm a huge fan of their approach. They're taking a hardcore CS approach
(recommendation algorithms, machine learning, etc) to a space that rarely sees
lots of tech applied. And they close the loop all the way to having great
suppliers/product.

This is exactly what Marc Andreessen was talking about in his software eating
the world article.

------
suniljagadish
Really creative application of machine learning! Would love to hear about this
as a paper on one of the ML conferences someday :)

